# Fehlermeldung "source not found"



## Proggy (28. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

mal wieder so ein klassisches Problem, werde noch wahnsinnig.

Will auf eine DB auf dem lokalen Rechner localhost zugreifen. Hab ich schon einmal gemacht, damals ging's auch.
Aber jetzt...

Wenn ich debugge, bekomme ich bei der Zeile mit der con.createStatement-Anweisung die Fehlermeldung 
"Source not found" und einen Button angeboten, wo ich den Source lookup path eintragen soll.
Also bei den Properties habe ich bereits beim Build Path die jar-Datei mit dem Connector angegeben, trotzdem klappts nicht. Hilfe! 


```
try{
		stmt = con.createStatement();  //hier erscheint die Meldung
		rs=stmt.executeQuery("Select * from politikfragen-1");
	
		//Aufrufen der Funktion, die die jeweilige Frage anzeigt (erstmal direkte Anzeige der Frage)
	frage=new Label();
		while (rs.next())    //solange Fragen vorhanden
	     {
	      frage.setText(rs.getString("Frage"));
	      frage.setVisible(true);
	     } 
	}catch(Exception e){;}
```

Die while-Schleife ist zur Zeit noch Käse, ich weiß. Aber soweit bin ich ja auch noch nicht.
Weiss jemand Rat? Danke![/code]


----------



## mammut21 (29. Dez 2006)

du müsstes mal die ganze datenbank - connection reinstellen. damit man den fehler finden kann.


----------



## Proggy (29. Dez 2006)

Danke, aber nach einem Neustart von Eclipse funzt es, weiß zwar nicht wieso, aber o.k.


Gruß
Andreas


----------

